# 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig :)



## rustiko (17. Juni 2012)

Garten aufräumen begann im letzten Herbst. hecke mußte weichen und erstmal alles glattmachen um besser planen zu können.
immer getreu dem motto lerning by doing


----------



## rustiko (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

im nächsten bauschritt einfach mal n loch buddeln, praktisch wenn die maschienen immer vor ort sind 
das war denn in diesem frühjahr, noch vorm frost.


----------



## rustiko (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

sole und wände volgten nachdem grundwasser und ander probleme beseitigt worden.


----------



## rustiko (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

Ufer anlegen und ränder verfüllen. die folie kommt, vor ort verlegt über myhammer gefunden, netter mann, schnell und gut.
noch im ausenbereich drainage verlegt und den schwimmbereich schon mal geflutet.
ach ja das schwimmbecken ist 4X10 meter groß und 1,75 tief.


----------



## rustiko (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

kiesel, wer hat der hat und wer auch noch kann, schaft es auch an einem we 40 tonnen kiesel im uferbereich zu verteilen.... aber nicht nochmal!!!
ach ja holz war da ja auch noch, auf die folie verklebt und das sonnendeck verschraubt, nur noch steg und pflanzen, man kann erahnen wies werden soll...


----------



## rustiko (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

so, wasser is drinn, noch etwas trüb vom lehm an den nicht ganz sauberen steinen, pumpe läuft und der filter arbeitet unter volllast  alles eigenplanung, wie sich jetzt zeigt alles perfekt.
wasser ist klar und jetzt fehlt nur noch sonne


----------



## wkremer (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

Hallo rustiko,
:willkommen
das sieht doch, in meinen Augen jedenfalls, gut aus.
Heute Abend schauen bestimmt alle Dänemark vs Deutschland in der Kiste,
mach ich übrigens auch  deshalb ist im Moment eher wenig im Forum los


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

Wahnsinns´ Teich 


später mal, wenn ich in dem Alter bin, jaa dann... 




:smoki


----------



## rustiko (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

hat mit alter nichs zun tun, bin auch erst 28.....


----------



## Springmaus (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

Hallo,

na das is mal n Teich


----------



## wkremer (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

Hallo,

habe den Beitrag nach Posting 4 angefangen und nicht bemerkt das es weitergeht,
so muss ich mein Urteil korrigieren. Ist nicht gut geworden sondern Super 

P.S. Hast Du auch einen Vornamen, dann schreibt es sich leichter,
als nur einem Nickname zu schreiben.

/edit
Schreibfehler korrigiert
:edit


----------



## katja (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

 so einen mag ich auch!! 

sehr schön


----------



## rustiko (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

danke, nu aber gleich noch eine frage:
habe eben alles durchsucht und nichs gefunden, habe kleine tiere im teich, kleiner als mückenlarven einer ne ahnung worum es sich handeln kann???


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *



rustiko schrieb:


> hat mit alter nichs zun tun, bin auch erst 28.....



und hast ein Bauernhof oder wie ? sieht auf den Fotos so aus 

meegaa Teich


----------



## rustiko (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

jo, richtig gesehen.
is n klasse urlaubsersatz


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

waaaaahnsinn 

will mehr Bilder sehen!!


----------



## Joerg (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

Hi Micha,
:Willkommen2
der ist aber toll geworden.


----------



## rustiko (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

noch ein par bilder von drum rum


----------



## katja (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

tolles grundstück 

aber  

  wollte ich da nicht müssen...


----------



## willi1954 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

Sieht toll aus, dein Projekt, meinen Respekt 

mich würde intressieren, wie du das Wasser filterst? Weil, ich habe keinen Bodenablauf gesehen. Wie wirst du den Mulm und Dreck los, der sich zwangsläufig am Boden bildet?

zu katja, es gibt doch [DLMURL="http://www.guem-kaercher-shop.at/Gartengeraete/Rasenroboter/Wiper-Rasenroboter/"]sowas [/DLMURL]

LG Willi


----------



## rustiko (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

und genau am dem punkt bin ich noch am planen, poolsauger oder ähnliches... hab ne große teichpumpe am grud stehen, die das wasser in einen filter behälter pumpt, der etwas abseits im erdhügel verborgen ist.
 bis jetzt hab ich auch nur vom samdsturm der letzten tage etwas sandstaub am boden liegen.


----------



## rustiko (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

@ katja. hab meiner Frau einen Aufsitzmäher gekauft. 
ich brauch nicht mähen


----------



## willi1954 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *



rustiko schrieb:


> u.. hab ne große teichpumpe am grud stehen, die das wasser in einen filter behälter pumpt, der etwas abseits im erdhügel verborgen ist.
> ....



Kannst du mal von dem Filter ein paar Fotos machen? Würd mich mal intressieren, was du für diese Poolgrösse verwendest.

LG Willi


----------



## Sternchenschmerle (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *



rustiko schrieb:


> @ katja. hab meiner Frau einen Aufsitzmäher gekauft.
> ich brauch nicht mähen



ach, so hast du also gewettet, schatz?! Tzt tze tze...


----------



## rustiko (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

Für den Filter habe ich eine alte Sammelgrube aus beton neben dem teich eingegraben. Die grube hat ein 2meter durchmesser und und eine derzeitige stauhöhe von 1,50meter.
in der grube befinden sich 2 lüfter die das wasser mit sauerstoff anreichern um bakterien das leben zu ermöglichen, um die "wohnfläche " der bakterien zu vergrößern habe ich aus dem klärgrubenbau auf Kaltnäster zurückgegriffen. 

die pumpe pumpt nu das wasser von dem boden ausn schwimmbereich in die filterkammer, wird dort aufbereitet und nach einer therortischen verweildauer von ca 40min, durch interwallschaltung der pumpe, danach läuft es von schwerkraft angetreiben alleine in die drainage schläuche unter der pflanzzone.


----------



## Sternenstaub (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

Hallo Micha,

malne dumme Frage was sind Kaltnäster höre ich heute zum ersten mal.
Ach so sorry natürlich herzlich willkommen hier im Forum einen klasse Teich hast du da erschaffen - Respekt.

lG Angelika


----------



## rustiko (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

Danke für die willkommensgrüße, wegen der kaltnester:

Bei Oase hab ich sie unter dem Namen: "__ HEL-X Bio Medium" gefunden, sieht genauso aus wie das was ich hab...
bloß mein filter kasten, den hab ich selbst gebaut, sonst muß ich grad feststellen ist der aufbau ähnlich dem der ProfiClear Premium reihe


----------



## willi1954 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

Und das betreibst du ohne Vorfilterung ? Eigentlich ist __ HEL-X oder andere Biokörper in erster Linie für das Verarbeiten der im Wasser gelösten Nährstoffe zuständig.
Grober Schmutz (Blätter, Algen usw..) sollten vorher dem Wasserkreislauf entzogen werden.

LG Willi


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut...Bepflanzt du den Flachwasserbereich noch oder ist da schon was am sprießen, ich kanns wohl auch nicht gut erkennen...


----------



## rustiko (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

habe grad im forum einen selbstbau vorfilter gefunden von Tommy, ich denke ich werd mich am nächsten we mal dadrum kümmern.
PS: in dem tread werden kisten gesucht für bau eines solchen filters, ich bin schon in einem möbelhaus das mit Elchen wirbt fündig geworden und alles bezahlbar.


----------



## rustiko (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

@ kullerbär: sie sind noch sehr mickrig aber über 100 pflanzen stehen im ausenbereich, wie die alle heißen weiß meine Frau  ich bin mehr fürs grobe


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

Das sagt mein Mann auch immer...Freue mich auf weitere Bilder wenn alles sprießt und grünt...:gdaumen


----------



## rustiko (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

guten nabend Leute auch wenn grade jetzt das finale EM spiel läuft stell ich mal n par fotos von unserem teich rein, war schönes wetter und wir haben wieder etwas geschafft.
solangsam kommt alles in gang, nur einige pflanzen sind etwas gelblich. normal??? oder muß ich mir sorgen machen.??


----------



## lotta (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: 2 Jahre planung und nu ist er fertig *

hei micha, 
du hast ja da ein super tolles projekt verwirklicht.
alle hochachtung, das ist ganz ganz toll geworden. 
da ich gerade auch einen kleinen teich gebaut habe, versuche ich mich ebenso  bei der anpflanzung zu bewähren.
ich denke, es braucht einige zeit, bis alles gut angewachsen ist .
ansonsten kenne ich mich mit den pflanzen aber noch nicht so richtig aus, um dir da einen tip geben zu können, aber da gibt es ja genug experten.
auf jeden fall finde ich euern teich und das drumrum wunderschön, und wollte nur mal eben gratulieren.
liebe grüße lotta


----------

